# Wisconsin hunters get ready for more .



## Iska3 (Nov 10, 2009)

I received this email from a friend in WI.. Talk about a dream of a lifetime. 

Here are some early photos of a great deer taken during the youth hunt > this year. This buck was shot at a property in Grant County. We saw a buck with 16 inch tines two years ago. It could have been him or a relative. Anyway, Grant County produces some great bucks every year. > This buck green scores 203 Typical, NET, not gross. > If so, this would place this buck in the top three > typical's all time in Wisconsin, and that includes the great Jordan Buck at > 207 that was world record for decades. These pictures were taken in front > of the Cabela's store in Prairie Du Chien. The hunter shown in the > picture a 15 year old Williams boy from Millville, WI. The deer was shot between > Millville and Woodman. The buck was shot with a rifle during the youth > hunt in early October. > This deer has 16 inch tines. The manager at Cabelas > offered him $25,000 on the spot the day the pictures were taken. Cabela's > offer included making a replica set of antlers that look identical to the > originals and the hunter would be able to keep the cape. The boy and his > father turned down that offer. The manager then called the Cabela's > headquarters in Nebraska and immediately got permission to offer the boy > $61,000 for the rack. He still said no. Writers and photographers from > various deer magazines descended on Wisconsin to see the deer so I'm sure > you will see more about this buck in the upcoming days.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 10, 2009)

wow that takes some will power to say no to that money,good for them.that is an incredible rack but those memories are priceless for that young fellow.awesome


----------



## RacerX (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmmm, a replica rack and 61 grand in my pocket? I wouldn't need to think about that for too long.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 10, 2009)

I was watching news tonight and another bow hunter in WI took a huge buck. Sounds like a record buck. Can't wait to see some of the pics..


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 10, 2009)

RacerX said:


> Hmmm, a replica rack and 61 grand in my pocket? I wouldn't need to think about that for too long.



Yep! And I'd be cutting wood with my new saw and loading it in the new truck.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Either those folks think they can get more-which they may do-or they are rich and don't care about the money. $61,000 would make a great college fund for the boy that shot him. 

I would have to think about it before I took the money-FOR ABOUT 2 1/2 SECONDS!!!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 11, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> Yep! And I'd be cutting wood with my new saw and loading it in the new truck.




:agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 11, 2009)

Buffalo County in WI. has big bucks ...........Google it ....



Than there is 

http://www.sheboyganpress.com/apps/...091108&Kategori=SHE01&Lopenr=911080805&Ref=PH


http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...killed-lucky-buck-fon-du-lac-county-wisconsin


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a nice buck for sure, but i would have took the 61,000 in a heartbeat. I'm sure the money means nothing to the Young man that shot it though. You could buy a lot of meat with that kind of money. But what a memory for the young man.


----------



## Madsaw (Nov 11, 2009)

Sure looks legit to me. Been to the Prairie store before and thems the bluffs acorss the road from there. That's some rough country where that buck come from. About a hour from me. 
Walked up to a 10 pointer monday around noon. Didn't have a decent camera to get good pic of him though. Close to atleast 20 on the inside tips out past his nose. G2's was in the 12 inch range. He was after his honey and had no care in the world. I got with in 50 ft of him. Also there was another smaller 10 and a 8 after this poor doe. I was not planning on hunting hard this yr till I seen them boys. I geuss plans can change.
Bob


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Madsaw said:


> Sure looks legit to me. Been to the Prairie store before and thems the bluffs acorss the road from there. That's some rough country where that buck come from. About a hour from me.
> Walked up to a 10 pointer monday around noon. Didn't have a decent camera to get good pic of him though. Close to atleast 20 on the inside tips out past his nose. G2's was in the 12 inch range. He was after his honey and had no care in the world. I got with in 50 ft of him. Also there was another smaller 10 and a 8 after this poor doe. I was not planning on hunting hard this yr till I seen them boys. I geuss plans can change.
> Bob



I was working in that area several years ago. I would see five or six huge bucks every day. It must have to do with the feed and the soil because they sure have a lot of them. It was nothing to see a big o'l 10 pointer. That's what got me started with the mineral pits on our land. 

For the record.. The kid goofed.. Some bow hunter got a larger one around the same area this week. The money would have paid for his education and his name would have been on desplay under the mount for everyone to see. Next year he'll have a nice mount that's collecting dust.


----------

